# Doe acting like a buck? Constantly!



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

We went up to my brother and sister in-laws place today and they have two Nigerian Dwarf does and a younger buck. While we were there one of the does was acting like a buck, tongue flapping, mounting, drinking her own pee, it was crazy. And she not only did it to the other goats but to us and the dogs. Now, I have a doe with cycstic ovaries so I explained that to my sister in law and how my doe has weekly heats and acts bucky. But she said that this girl does it contantly. My only guess is hermaphrodite  But her girl parts looked normal to me. Anybody have any idea what this could be?


----------



## ak_sundog (Mar 19, 2013)

We had our first hermaphrodite in 12 years this year, and that's an exact description of her behavior. Does she ever cycle to the point of a buck being interested in her, or vice versa, or is she just always "in rut"? Spread the labia a little and see if there's any unusual growth visible inside her vagina. Does she smell bucky at all? Either of those would be a real tip-off.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

She said she had never seen them get together. And from what she said, it seems the doe is just always in rut lol...I wish I could of inspected her a little more. But we were there working on other animals today. She was a very sweet and friendly doe, if it weren't for the buckiness I would have snuck her home!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Could be the inside parts are mixed up or missing if you aren't seeing anything from the outside.


----------



## ak_sundog (Mar 19, 2013)

On this one of ours you can clearly feel an undescended small testicle in front of the udder. Everything about this goat looks, smells & behaves like a buck, with the only exception being that she squats to pee. Just wrong, on so many levels, LOL.
Certainly hoping that it's at least another 12 years before I see another one.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Could be the inside parts are mixed up or missing if you aren't seeing anything from the outside.


I think I'm gonna do a little more examining next time I'm up there. It really has me curious.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

ak_sundog said:


> Certainly hoping that it's at least another 12 years before I see another one.


I bet....I was just getting irritated at my girl that goes into heat once a week and acts bucky. I couldn't imagine it everyday!!


----------

